# I'm so confused...



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

I woke up to my heart-rat Valentino laying dead on the floor of his cage. He seemed so healthy even just last night. He was always very squinty though, his entire life. My other rats all have more bulgy eyes than him. I think maybe he had a brain tumor or something, but I really don't understand why he died. I am so sad right now... I woke up my mom and boyfriend because I was crying so hard. If anyone has any ideas about what might have happened... I'd really like to hear them.

Rest In Peace, my Val-baby. Run free at the bridge and eat as many yogurt-raisins as you want~


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, without a necropcy done on his body, there is really no telling what happened. Sometimes we just have to agree that it was our ratties time to go and just try to find closure in that! My thoughts and prayers are with ya!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. 

How old was Valentino? Can you think of anything at all that changed? Not as eager to eat, fur puffed up, anything?


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

He wasnt very old at all, maybe a year. He ate just as eagerly as my other rats. I thought his face fur looked poofed up about two weeks ago, but I dont think that was it... But I just dont know


----------

